# A tribute to the Drums, without them where would we be...



## benisonstar (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll start....post some vids of drummers , ....[video=youtube;MumpwT6d_bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MumpwT6d_bQ[/video]


siiiiiiick drumming !

and..
[video=youtube;HEpT6U5oD-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEpT6U5oD-s[/video]

did you know??

[video=youtube;z57-f827e68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z57-f827e68[/video]


WTF...!!

[video=youtube;HvCVlmhRQds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvCVlmhRQds[/video]

there's a start..

I f'ing love good drummers. More than I love other good guitar players...no sh8


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The only drummer better than this guy is the guy he is paying tribute to

[video=youtube;47yxLg2RyXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47yxLg2RyXM[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

can't nobody argue with that


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This guy doesn't even need the drumset--just the hi-hat.
[video=youtube;H8syiOwwVyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8syiOwwVyY[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love Jim Keltner

[YOUTUBE]PSTEyhf37gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm one of those guys that like to hear drum solos when I go to a concert--wish I'd been old enough to see Purple in their prime-
[video=youtube;KfRHj6Db8co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfRHj6Db8co&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;PsXzzbU6ajQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsXzzbU6ajQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Drum solo's were once the staple of all rock concerts. I have sat through some dreadful ones. They were created for the purpose of giving the other band members a chance to grab a quick break. I prefer the whole band taking a 15 to 20 minute break and then coming back on. Unless the drummer is a guy like Peart or maybe Mike Portnoy. But I remember sitting through some god awful drum solo's. One that comes into my mind is Alex Van Halen. I have had to sit through 3 of those I think. I don't even consider him a good drummer to start, but having to sit through that 15-20 thing he does is like being tortured. Excellent time for a pee break for sure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Drum solo's were once the staple of all rock concerts. I have sat through some dreadful ones. They were created for the purpose of giving the other band members a chance to grab a quick break. I prefer the whole band taking a 15 to 20 minute break and then coming back on. Unless the drummer is a guy like Peart or maybe Mike Portnoy. But I remember sitting through some god awful drum solo's. One that comes into my mind is Alex Van Halen. I have had to sit through 3 of those I think. I don't even consider him a good drummer to start, but having to sit through that 15-20 thing he does is like being tortured. Excellent time for a pee break for sure.


True, there were some bad ones I've seen too, but I've seen many excellent ones live--Tommy Aldridge & Jonathan Mover were the best ones.
Jerry Mercer did a great job.
Joey Kramer was quite creative.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Without drummers we'd all be playing folk music. I love a good drummer too, and have played with a few. Nothing helps a singer more than a great timekeeper.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not being completely facetious when I post this. It was this episode that introduced me to Buddy Rich - he blew my mind.
[video=youtube;erE8WTngaAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erE8WTngaAY[/video]


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]y2ikhatPxNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember Buddy rich on the Muppet Show--as a kid that was cool, and as an adult, it still is.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The most recorded drummer Benard Purdie

[YOUTUBE]aRIWH4HCoz8&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are some great clips of some great drummers in this thread. I enjoyed the Neal Peart, and Ian Paice clips. I saw a great version of Benny Goodman's "Sing, Sing Sing" a couple of weeks ago that featured Gene Krupa. 

Cool stuff.

Nothing drives a band or makes a singer confident like a great drummer.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> There are some great clips of some great drummers in this thread. I enjoyed the Neal Peart, and Ian Paice clips. I saw a great version of Benny Goodman's "Sing, Sing Sing" a couple of weeks ago that featured Gene Krupa.
> 
> Cool stuff.
> 
> Nothing drives a band or makes a singer confident like a great drummer.


there is a Gene Krupa Buddy Rich solo on the tube as well.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;ldEFq8gOhJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldEFq8gOhJU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bw66 said:


> I'm not being completely facetious when I post this. It was this episode that introduced me to Buddy Rich - he blew my mind.


Same here. I remember seeing this episode and being mad that someone beat Animal!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What's a quartet made up of? Three musicians and a drummer.

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread...


----------

